# Animal Aid's Dene Stanstell



## Caledonia (6 April 2013)

So, for all of you that link the sickening 'Deathwatch' page run for Animal Aid by Dene Stanstell, have a look and see how he considers it acceptable to keep his horse. 

http://www.aol.co.uk/video/aintree-fence-changes-dont-go-far-enough/517734738/


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 April 2013)

Please tell that that horse is about 50yo!


----------



## Amymay (6 April 2013)

Yep, that's a pretty shocking sight.


----------



## bonny (6 April 2013)

Don't worry, all he has to do is that there and look content....he won't be asked to jump any of those scary fences !


----------



## sue_nf (6 April 2013)

Bl00dy hell, my 40 year old mare looks 10 times better than that horse.


----------



## bonny (6 April 2013)

Maybe that's what happens to old grand national runners.....
actually he does look very old ...


----------



## Caledonia (6 April 2013)

Nah, that's just Dene's haircut


----------



## justabob (6 April 2013)

Well, what a disgrace, welfare he must not know the meaning of the word. Well done Caledonia for finding that!


----------



## Holly Hocks (6 April 2013)

I saw this on the TV the other night and wondered if anyone would post it - I was horrified to find that someone who thinks that the National is cruel could keep a horse  in that condition......if it was anyone else, one of the welfare organisations would have been involved by now.  If my horse looked like that, I would be appalled and disgraced.


----------



## Caledonia (6 April 2013)

justabob said:



			Well, what a disgrace, welfare he must not know the meaning of the word. Well done Caledonia for finding that!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, but I can't take the credit, it was sent to me by someone who knew I would do something with it. 

Need to know where he lives now, to send in the RSPCA.


----------



## justabob (6 April 2013)

Caledonia said:



			Thanks, but I can't take the credit, it was sent to me by someone who knew I would do something with it. 

Need to know where he lives now, to send in the RSPCA. 

Click to expand...

They will do begger all. I saw the horrid little man interviewed yesterday, what about the tabloids??


----------



## justabob (6 April 2013)

I have put it on my facebook, he needs to be seen.


----------



## Caledonia (6 April 2013)

Well done - making it viral might help!


----------



## LadyRascasse (6 April 2013)

Also put it on facebook!


----------



## Echo Bravo (6 April 2013)

Not only was that bad, but in todays Daily Telegraph they had an advert against the Grand national and asking for money. I would be so ashamed to see any of of my horses in that condition, never mind flaunt it. : mad:


----------



## Honeylight (7 April 2013)

I hate Animal Aid & all they stand for, but might the horse have been a rescue case? Surely the man isn't so mad he would be interviewed with a horse he had half starved? Mind you Animal Aid aims to stop all animal use & ownership, even pets, so a love of animals is not their priority.


----------



## Caledonia (7 April 2013)

There's a 'debate' about this on their FB page - the people who seemingly have the horse refused to say when Dene got him/her, or what the horse's name is. 

They did say he had been 'turned away' and that he needed to be 'let down'. 

My guess, given their reaction, is they've had it a while.


----------



## KautoStar1 (8 April 2013)

I just happened to be pottering about at home yesterday morning and they had him on the BBC1 Big Question programme as there was a debate about whether NH racing should be banned and he was on it.  Firstly I cant take a middle aged man with an earring seriously,  I mean come on   He also looked like he needed a good wash, but anyway, he was joined by some wishy washy TV vet pitted against a lady P2P trainer, Bob Champion & another vet, who was an equine specialist.  Now clearly Dean whatshisname is an odious little twerp and he spouts all sorts of unsubstantiated facts and figures, but what worried me was that, although he talked nonsense,  he could at least string a sentence together and for those who are fence sitters or generally uneducated about racing, youd think he was quite believable.    Bob Champion, lovely man as he is and great campaigner for charitable causes, is not a great orator and came out with stuff like they had their ears pricked so that shows you the horses were enjoying it  or words to that effect which was neither use nor ornament to the debate and the equine vet really struggled to get his words out and bored me, and I knew what he was trying to say.  Thank god for the lady P2P trainer- I think it was Lawney Hill.  She spoke passionately and eloquently and saved the day for the Pro NH debate.   But if Racing wants to promote itself in a proactive and professional way to the general public it has to have people who it can rely on to actually speak knowledgably and in a way in which the layman can understand and appreciate.  They need to be able to construct a logical argument and present accurate facts and figures so they can rebuff swiftly little toads like Dean thingy !   Every time I see Bob C,  Dickie Pitman  or someone of their like being wheeled out to debate with the antis I groan in despair.  Please, someone within the racing authority, have a proper PR person to deal with this or get Clare Balding involved, otherwise Animal Aid and the RSPCA are going to get further and further ahead in the public perception of whats true and fair.


----------



## Caledonia (9 April 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			I just happened to be pottering about at home yesterday morning and they had him on the BBC1 Big Question programme as there was a debate about whether NH racing should be banned and he was on it.  Firstly I cant take a middle aged man with an earring seriously,  I mean come on   He also looked like he needed a good wash, but anyway, he was joined by some wishy washy TV vet pitted against a lady P2P trainer, Bob Champion & another vet, who was an equine specialist.  Now clearly Dean whatshisname is an odious little twerp and he spouts all sorts of unsubstantiated facts and figures, but what worried me was that, although he talked nonsense,  he could at least string a sentence together and for those who are fence sitters or generally uneducated about racing, youd think he was quite believable.    Bob Champion, lovely man as he is and great campaigner for charitable causes, is not a great orator and came out with stuff like they had their ears pricked so that shows you the horses were enjoying it  or words to that effect which was neither use nor ornament to the debate and the equine vet really struggled to get his words out and bored me, and I knew what he was trying to say.  Thank god for the lady P2P trainer- I think it was Lawney Hill.  She spoke passionately and eloquently and saved the day for the Pro NH debate.   But if Racing wants to promote itself in a proactive and professional way to the general public it has to have people who it can rely on to actually speak knowledgably and in a way in which the layman can understand and appreciate.  They need to be able to construct a logical argument and present accurate facts and figures so they can rebuff swiftly little toads like Dean thingy !   Every time I see Bob C,  Dickie Pitman  or someone of their like being wheeled out to debate with the antis I groan in despair.  Please, someone within the racing authority, have a proper PR person to deal with this or get Clare Balding involved, otherwise Animal Aid and the RSPCA are going to get further and further ahead in the public perception of whats true and fair.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. 

And here we have AA's response to the questions about the video. Clearly they think that if it's not dead, it's fine. 

There's none so blind and all that ......

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151517445849277.1073741829.11871609276&type=1


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2013)

I do love that they put a pic on saying that the horse was 2nd in a bto class last year - there must have been 2 in it as you wouldn't even get a look in in a bto without plaits, tail trimmed, a coat like thay and with what the handler was wearning. Joke.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 April 2013)

I can't see what AA said about the condition of the horse. Is it a rescue or an oldie with a health issue ?

 Most rescues have some horses that are being rehabilitated. Are you sure that there isn't a valid reason with this horse ?

 My livery yard has some very poor looking oldies who, if photographed would probably look quite awful unless you saw them bouncing around.


----------



## dominobrown (9 April 2013)

EKW said:



			I do love that they put a pic on saying that the horse was 2nd in a bto class last year - there must have been 2 in it as you wouldn't even get a look in in a bto without plaits, tail trimmed, a coat like thay and with what the handler was wearning. Joke.
		
Click to expand...

I am disgusted. Can we please spread this around, and can some of us comment on the page as well. If I posted pictures on here of my horse that came out winter looking like that I would be slated, and the tosh about the horse's ribs sticking out is rubbish.
This man is a clueless idiot, who is not in the position to criticise horse welfare, when he obviously does a crap job looking after his own horses.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2013)

The horse is 13yo and has been out of racing and in his care for 4years. Not old, not a new inmate but a product of 4 years of his work. Apparently it's also unrideable due to issues from his racing career.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (9 April 2013)

EKW said:



			The horse is 13yo and has been out of racing and in his care for 4years. Not old, not a new inmate but a product of 4 years of his work. Apparently it's also unrideable due to issues from his racing career.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Not impressed.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2013)

They also appear to be removing comments on the pics.


----------



## Honeylight (9 April 2013)

EKW said:



			They also appear to be removing comments on the pics.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I put a comment on that it hadn't wintered too well....well that's not offensive surely. 
Any way it was removed, just checked, 20 minutes later!
He could have put it isn't well or something, or he always winters badly......


----------



## Pale Rider (9 April 2013)

EKW said:



			The horse is 13yo and has been out of racing and in his care for 4years. Not old, not a new inmate but a product of 4 years of his work. Apparently it's also unrideable due to issues from his racing career.
		
Click to expand...

Is this true?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2013)

Yup go to the Animal Aid fb and they give his bio on the front page to justify their picture.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (9 April 2013)

http://m.facebook.com/home.php?__us...9685876170939&id=11871609276&__user=846859720


----------



## suestowford (9 April 2013)

They say his ribs were pushed out by his full belly on that statement. What?
It doesn't explain the protruding backbone and hip joints.
If the horse isn't ill then only shortage of food could make it look that bad.


----------



## Amaranta (10 April 2013)

Absolutely shocking!


----------

